# 2008 sentra question



## redbeardyguy (Apr 2, 2015)

hello everyone. I am new to modding and tuning. Didn't do enough research and wound up with a mr20de eng8ne. I figure I'll make the most of it anyway. I have done a few upgrades. CAI Cat back exhaust, wheels. I am planning on updating the suspension soon and was thinking about doing a disc brake conversion on the rear while I had it up in the air. has anyone done this? If so do, do you have a parts list. Someone told me I need the rear axle of a spec v but was hoping there is a cheaper method out there. thanks for reading and any info helps.


----------

